# Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Buch "Schrödinger programmiert Java" ?



## unavailable (26. Mai 2014)

Ahoi Leute,

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand mit dem im Titel genannten Buch Erfahrungen hat.
Das Buch hier mein ich!, Leseprobe gefällig?

Grüße


----------



## Ruzmanz (26. Mai 2014)

Die Leseprobe vermittelt doch einen guten Eindruck, wie das Buch aufgebaut ist. Und aufgrund der Leseprobe würde ich es keinen Anfänger (ohne irgendwelche Vorkentnisse) empfehlen. Ist sehr chaotisch, unpräzise und ohne CD/DVD.

Beispiel: "Du musst angeben, wie groß das Arrays sein soll." Vielleicht blicken es die meisten, dass damit die Anzahl der Elemente gemeint sind. Andere werden evtl. RAM-Speicher oder sonst was hineininterpretieren. Bzw. 10000 reinschreiben: "Besser mehr als zu wenig".

Sehr frustrierend ist, wenn man den Code abtippt und z.B. "System.out.printIn" nicht funktioniert. Die Fähigkeit das Problem zu lösen ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt eher nicht vorhanden.

Da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen für welche Zielgruppe es geeignet ist. Anfänger sollten defintiv die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## matze8426 (21. Jun 2014)

Ich habe das Buch und finde es gut. Als ich es gelesen habe, hatte ich allerdings auch schon Erfahrung mit C++ und C#. Außerdem habe ich noch die Java Insel hier liegen in dem ich vorher schon einiges zu Java gelesen hatte. Die Schrödinger Reihe ist vergleichbar mit der Von Kopf bis Fuss... Reihe von O Reilly.
Für das wichtige Grundverständnis der Standardthemen ist es gut, für tiefergehende Informationen braucht man dann aber doch noch andere Literatur.


----------



## Sherry (30. Jun 2014)

Ich finde das Buch ebenfalls sehr gut. Es hilft locker an die Sache heranzugehen. Die Code-Beispiele liegen als Download beim Verlag, so dass man nichts abtippen muss. Bisschen nervig fand ich, dass je weiter du im Buch vorankommst, desto mehr Code muss du dir im Text hinzudenken. Oder eben die Sourcen direkt öffnen.
Aber ansonsten ist es mal was Anderes und ergänzt sich gut zum Inselbuch.


----------



## kaoZ (3. Jul 2014)

Bin ich der einzige, der als er es Aufgeschlagen hat, dachte ich halte ein Kinder-Malbuch in der Hand ^^ ? 

Ich empfehle gerne Bücher der Head First reihe, die wie wohl schon erwähnt werden ähnlich im Vergleich zu diesem sind / seien soll, allerdings muss ich sagen das mir das erwähnte Buch dann doch zuuuuu viel Kitsch und Knall bunte ablenkende Seiten bietet.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab mich nur in der Bibliothek mal fix rein gelesen.


----------



## Rentox (7. Jul 2014)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Die Leseprobe vermittelt doch einen guten Eindruck, wie das Buch aufgebaut ist. Und aufgrund der Leseprobe würde ich es keinen Anfänger (ohne irgendwelche Vorkentnisse) empfehlen. Ist sehr chaotisch, unpräzise und ohne CD/DVD.



Ah ok. Ich hatte dieses Buch auch schon gesehen und überlegt, ob es sinnvoll wäre für mich. Allerdings bin ich super neu in dieser Thematik, weshalb ich mir wohl besser andere Literatur besorge.


----------



## wil89 (14. Jul 2014)

hALLO erst,
könnt ihr ma ein preisguenstiges Buch für Super-Anfaenger in Java ? Danke.
lg

wil89


----------



## Admiral Helmut (10. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe das Buch (Schrödinger) nun auch ca dreiviertelt durch.
Was ich dazu sagen kann:

Ich finde es auch für einen Einsteiger nicht gut geeignet. Allerdings nach dem ersten Einsteigerbuch und den Grundlagen oder als spätere lockere Auffrischung finde ich es sehr gut. Vom Schreibstil her hat es mir nämlich eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Nicht so trocken wie die meisten Bücher sondern lockerer Erklär Dialog...
Eben spassiger ähnlich wie das Head First Buch, welches meiner Meinung nach die Nase noch ein bisschen vorn hat. 

Wie die meisten schon anmerkten ist es tatsächlich chaotischer als das Head First.  

Was von Vorteil ist: Es ist deutlich aktueller. Head First ist mittlerweile ja schon deutlich in die Jahre gekommen (Java 5 glaub ich).
Bei Schrödinger bereits die Neuerungen von Java 8 z.B. lambdas oder foreachSchleifen (Java 6 oder 7). Außerdem führt es weiter in die Themen Gui (FX), Datenbanken, XML...., dafür weniger RMI.

Was an vielen Stellen gut gelungen ist, ist der Dialog mit Schrödinger, somit ermöglicht er den lockeren Erklärstil und Schrödinger frägt dann immer die FAQs der Leser. Manchmal ist es weniger gut gelungen. Manchmal geht einem genau das durch den Kopf und eine gute Antwort kommt....

Naja vom Gefühl her kommt es nicht ganz an das Head First Buch heran. Für die die wie ich auf solche Bücher stehen aber eine Alternative, da wesentlich aktueller.

Hoffe konnte was beisteuern

Gruß Helmut


----------



## lord239123 (12. Aug 2014)

Ich kenne zwar nicht dieses Buch, aber für einen Einsteiger finde ich das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß", welches auch sehr locker geschrieben wurde, nicht schlecht.
Schade nur, dass es mit Java 5 etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Mein absoluter Favorit ist aber immer noch "Java ist auch eine Insel".
Da das Buch immer wieder aktualisiert wird bist du damit immer auf dem aktuellen Stand, solange du es noch nicht ein par Jahre im Schrank stehen hast, und man kann es perfekt als Nachschlagewerk verwenden.
Zu diesem Buch existiert auch eine kostenlose Onlinefassung, welche ebenfalls aktualisiert wird.
Es ist zwar etwas trocken geschrieben und geht mit knapp 1300 Seiten sehr ins Detail, aber man hat hinterher das Gefüh, alles über Java zu wissen was es zu wissen gibt.
Dieses Gefühl verlässt einen allerdings auch wieder sehr schnell, sobald man die letzte Seite des Inhaltsverzeichnisses aufschlägt und feststellen muss, dass es noch eine 1400 Seiten lange Fortsetzung gibt: Java 7 (Inzwischen gibt es auch eine Version für Java 8): Mehr als eine Insel


----------



## Javank (23. Sep 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe mir das Buch mit wenigen Vorkentnissen gekauft, jedoch finde ich das Buch im großen und Ganzen eigentlich ganz gut.
Allerdings fehlt es etwas an übersichtlichkeit, viele Bilder,verschiedene Schreibstile und Grafiken.
Wenn man Vorkentnisse hat würde ich es empfehlen, ansonsten Java ist auch eine Insel oder ähnliches.


----------



## Maxi62 (10. Okt 2014)

Das Buch ist nicht schlecht. Neben der lustigen Gestaltung ist es vor allem auch sehr aktuell, die Beispiele etc. und auch das Java FX Kapitel beruhen wirklich auf der neusten Java Version. Bei Büchern die nur in einer neuen Auflage erscheinen und ebenfalls "JAVA 8" drauf stehen haben, ist das nicht immer der Fall!

Nur manchmal hat man es mit der lustigen Gestaltung etwas übertrieben. Gerade wenn man es als Referenz ab und zu hernehmen will, dann kann einem in dem ein oder anderem Kapitel die Darstellung etwas auf den Geist gehen. Die Schuh-Beispiele bei den Collections können einem manchmal mehr durcheinanderbringen als die Sache zu vereinfachen. 
Andere Kapitel dagegen wie z.B. Java FX oder Datenbankprogrammierung sind wieder recht gut gelungen.

Als erstes Java Buch zum Einsteigen finde ich das Buch empfehlenswert.


----------

